# NASA TV switches to digital



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

NASA TV is finally going digital...........on C-Band. Thanks NASA TV, you rock. way to keep up with the times:



> Transition of NASA TV from*a*single*analog channel*to multiple*digital*channels is nearing reality. A vendor for the primary components of the system was recently selected. For information, go to:*http://www.nasadigitaltv.com **Installation and checkout of equipment at the NASA centers and NASA HQs is underway.
> 
> The NASA Public Service*Channel will be encoded using the DVB standard. *Any DVB compliant Integrated Receiver Decoder (IRD) will be able to receive and decode the new NASA Public*Service Channel.* (The three other NASA Digital Channels will be Education Services ("Free to Air"/"Addressable"), Media Services ("Addressable") and Mission Operations (Internal).)
> 
> ...


----------

